

Dear Airline, I'm Leaving You...  (Megan McArdle) - andyv
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/11/dear-airline-im-leaving-you/66750

======
jamesaguilar
I suspect the author is overestimating how much influence the airlines have
over this process. Isn't the TSA paid for by taxes and fees on airfares? And
doesn't the inconvenience and increased price from those fees lead to fewer
flyers at the margin? It strikes me that if airlines could have prevented this
creeping security featurism, they'd have done so already.

